# I had a go at making my own...



## Loop_it (Apr 5, 2012)

Well i tried making my own enclosure and its ok... 
before and after and bashful enjoying...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 5, 2012)

I reckon it looks more than ok  it looks great and I bet Bashful loves it too


----------



## tyson001 (Apr 5, 2012)

that looks great.


----------



## Gruni (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Tit4n (Apr 5, 2012)

Do like it


----------



## Jande (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nicely done! Would drive me nuts watching the tellybox up that high though lol. Time to buy a new tv unit? Oh and I _totally_ meant for the tv and not another enclosure hehe :lol:


----------



## Loop_it (Apr 5, 2012)

i thought it would suck to but i naturally laze about and that means my comfy position is actually looking directly at the tv lol
its nice having people come in and look straight at her and not care whats on the tv ... she just needs a buddy ( the hinged door is another seperate cabinet with heat all set to go as well

thanks everyone for the nice replies too wasnt sure if it would be well recieved or not


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice work.
Is that a combustion heater on the left in picture 2?


----------



## Loop_it (Apr 5, 2012)

yep
gotta watch the temps if i use it ... gets the whole house well warm

i havnt used it yet though... only made the enclosure a week ago


----------



## Virides (Apr 5, 2012)

To ensure no fingerprints get on your glass panels so you don't have to clean them, we sell stylised finger grips, check them out here - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements

We have a paypal facility that can take credit card and bank payments.


----------



## rvcasa (May 6, 2012)

Virides said:


> To ensure no fingerprints get on your glass panels so you don't have to clean them, we sell stylised finger grips, check them out here - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements




10 bucks? 
– Mine cost $1.95 w/ free postage from SA!


----------



## Virides (May 7, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> 10 bucks?
> – Mine cost $1.95 w/ free postage from SA!



While we know there are cheaper options obviously, our products are costed as such since the production method used justifies the cost. We laser cut our finger grips and use the strongest commercially available adhesive, this is why they are $10 each.


----------

